# Official Off-Topic Thread



## ajballer

ok now this is the Official 76er Fans Community Off-Topic Thread ! :banana:


----------



## ajballer

wouldent that be cool to have poster of the day or week


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Ok, heres somthign off-topic,I thought this was cool, i saw it on ebay, i thought i would post it here for some huge Iverson fan, it's a Authentic Iverson Finger Sleeve/Band, just like hte ones he uses in the games, if there was a Wade one like this, i'd buy it in a heartbeat....Link below.
LINK


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Peter Forsberg and the Flyers are 2nd in the Atlantic and title contenders, let's ditch Mo and company for about a week (That's the time length before they becom good again) And root Peter on! GO FLYERS


----------



## lakerfan8

is post padding just writing a little in a post and doing a bunch of posts? i can see how that can be aggravating but i dont mind it.

how do you become a mod? do you need a certain amont of rep? and how many rep points do you need to get 1 rep and do points do anything or is it just for fun?


----------



## Kunlun

lakerfan8 said:


> is post padding just writing a little in a post and doing a bunch of posts? i can see how that can be aggravating but i dont mind it.


Post padding is posting something useless in a thread topic.



> how do you become a mod? do you need a certain amont of rep? and how many rep points do you need to get 1 rep and do points do anything or is it just for fun?


You first need to be a consistant and smart poster and have supporting membership. Reputation points are just for fun, they don't mean too much. Send a PM to BEEZ is you are interested in being a moderator.


----------



## BEEZ

ajballer said:


> wouldent that be cool to have poster of the day or week


 Thats actually a good idea. Its something to think about.


----------



## Kunlun

Lately, I've been playing this RPG game on the Playstation 2. It's called Final Fantasy X, it's pretty cool and I'm getting addicted. Anyone else play this game before?


----------



## RedsDrunk

Kunlun said:


> Lately, I've been playing this RPG game on the Playstation 2. It's called Final Fantasy X, it's pretty cool and I'm getting addicted. Anyone else play this game before?


Qaulity RPG man, I played it a few years back. Pretty entertaining, good graphics,gameplay,etc. It'll take you some serious time to beat, but its worth it(60+hours.) I never played the sequal but I heard it went in a real corny direction and should prolly be skipped. Its supposedly like Charlies Angels meets Japanese J pop..wtf is that ****? Did you play any of the other FF's or is this one yer first? Whats some of your other favorite games?


----------



## Kunlun

RedsDrunk said:


> Did you play any of the other FF's or is this one yer first? Whats some of your other favorite games?


Yeah, I played Final Fantasy VII and Final Fantasy VIII and a bit of Final Fantasy IX. Final Fantasy might be my favorite video game of all time, I have so many memories from it and I never even finished the second disc! Final Fantasy VIII was fun too, but I never finished it either. I started Final Fantasy IX and stopped for some reason. I should really finish those games...

Some of my favorite video games right now are Soul Caliber III and NBA 2K6, but since I started playing this Final Fantasy X game I haven't touched anything else.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Kunlun said:


> Yeah, I played Final Fantasy VII and Final Fantasy VIII and a bit of Final Fantasy IX. Final Fantasy might be my favorite video game of all time, I have so many memories from it and I never even finished the second disc! Final Fantasy VIII was fun too, but I never finished it either. I started Final Fantasy IX and stopped for some reason. I should really finish those games...
> 
> Some of my favorite video games right now are Soul Caliber III and NBA 2K6, but since I started playing this Final Fantasy X game I haven't touched anything else.


Hell yeah man, the FF series has been consistently badass for a long time now. I've been trying to hunt down a copy of FFVII to play through it again b/c I feel the same way as you do about it. Havent had much luck in my area( the BX.) I think I might just pick up a copy off ebay. They are goin for something like 15$. Thats not too bad considering theres so much game there. I didn't think much of VIII, but I played through it anyways. Skipped IX entirely. My boys always have jokes on me for playin these types of games but the FF series is just too immersive not to love. Guess thats just the closet game-nerd in me.

I always kinda perfered Tekken to SC, but SC is pretty sick. Haha I'm a NBA live guy too. Is 2k better this year then live?

I've been playing games forever. My personal favorites right now are Socom 3(online) and madden 06 (with friends.) Anyone here ever try socom?


----------



## Kunlun

RedsDrunk said:


> I always kinda perfered Tekken to SC, but SC is pretty sick. Haha I'm a NBA live guy too. Is 2k better this year then live?


Tekken 5 was sold out at the shop I get my games at so I didn't get to try it out yet, but I'll be sure to get it some time. Maybe after I finish Final Fantasy X.

I play both the Live series and the 2K series every year and I have always been a 2K person since 2K1 on the DreamCast. Reason? Better graphics and better game play (in my opinion). My friends and I always have tournaments with the 2K series, it gets competitive and it's fun as hell.


----------



## RedsDrunk

How'd sega treat the sixers this year in 2k2? Live had em as one of the worst teams in the league in last years version that I played i.e.I got my *** kicked by 6 the million bandwagon suns players in 05. It was brutal :biggrin:


----------



## Kunlun

RedsDrunk said:


> How'd sega treat the sixers this year in 2k2?


The Sixers were a pretty good team in that game, they were good in all the games. I think maybe because Iverson was the face of that game for so long, up until 2K5 where they changed to Ben Wallace and now this year they are using Shaq.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

ajballer said:


> wouldent that be cool to have poster of the day or week


who told you to say that?


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

pick one person from a time period who you would like to speak with. explain why you are interested in this person. state one question you would like to ask them.

the time i would pick would be 1969.

The one person I would want to talk to in 1969 would be Jerry West he was a NBA LA Laker player that earned the first-ever NBA Finals Most Valuable Player Award in 1969 when they made it to the finals and lost by 1 point in game 6 witch took them to game 7 and the lakers lost by only 2 points. It was the only time the award was given to a member of the losing team. The lakers took the Western Division title with a 55-27 record. West averaged better than 20 points a game. Jerry West is also the man in the NBA logo. He is one of the nicest guys you would ever meet if I could ask him one question it would be “Hey Jerry when you played basketball and tried to make it to the NBA was there anyone who you looked up to in the NBA or a family member that you leared off of”.

i think that right info if i remeber right. if not can you corect me please and thank you


----------



## lakers9104

Daneil You Told Aj To Say It


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

If there is anybody I'd like to talk to it's the greatest Coach ever in the Atlantic Division Red Auerbach, during the DYNASTY DAYS of the Boston Celtics, If I could ask him a question it would be this " Red The 76ers had Wilt Chamberlain almost everyone had a center at least over 6 foot, how did you guys get it done, with only a 6'8 guy who in today's NBA would probably be listed at SF


----------



## The Effin One

where do all the Sixers fans here live?

I know me and Beez both live in Blue Bell (upper class town right outside of Norristown in Montgomery County), Sixersfanforlife lives in Yeadon, and PhillyPhanatic lives in Coatesville (obviously).


----------



## Kunlun

The Effin One said:


> where do all the Sixers fans here live?


Beijing, China.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

lakers9104 said:


> Daneil You Told Aj To Say It


by the way my name is spelt Daniel and ya do you think he could think that up by him self.

lol. r u coming on wensday


----------



## ajballer

lakeshow pimp ya ya


----------



## Kunlun

I like how the Sixers Forum Off Topic Thread was created and mainly used by Lakers fans.


----------



## The Effin One

who apparently are interlinking and doing things.

we need more of a community here. seriously.


----------



## DieSlow69

Can someone help????......I've been wondering forever how to upload an image in my post......
I know you have to use the


----------



## Sliccat

DieSlow69 said:


> Can someone help????......I've been wondering forever how to upload an image in my post......
> I know you have to use the thingy but can anyone put some steps as to how to get a picture posted.....THE DUMMY HOW TO POST A PIC STEPS.......[/QUOTE]
> 
> No problem. Right click on the picture, and go to properties. Copy the URL. From there you can do it three ways.
> 
> 1) Paste in your reply space where you want it to go. Highlight the URL you just posted, and click on the small tab above the reply space with mountains in the picture(it's on the line with the [B]B[/B] [I]I[/I] [U]U[/U], just keep going, if you hold your mouse over it, it will say "insert image"). And don't be concerned by what surrounds it, just leave it be.
> 
> 2) Put the type cursor to where you want the picture to go. Click on what I mention in step one. Paste the URL.
> 
> 3. Paste the URL where you want it to go in the reply space. At the beginning, type [IMG] and at the end, type . It is case sensative. Hope this helps.


----------



## DieSlow69

sliccat said:


> No problem. Right click on the picture, and go to properties. Copy the URL. From there you can do it three ways.
> 
> 1) Paste in your reply space where you want it to go. Highlight the URL you just posted, and click on the small tab above the reply space with mountains in the picture(it's on the line with the *B* _I_ U, just keep going, if you hold your mouse over it, it will say "insert image"). And don't be concerned by what surrounds it, just leave it be.
> 
> 2) Put the type cursor to where you want the picture to go. Click on what I mention in step one. Paste the URL.
> 
> 3. Paste the URL where you want it to go in the reply space. At the beginning, type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is case sensative. Hope this helps.














Kewl thanks Sliccatt


----------



## shookem

Hey guys

Just wanted to let you know that the NHL forum is a great place to discuss the Flyers playoff run.

Check out my sig for links.


----------



## digital jello

.....


----------



## The Effin One

i recently relocated from my mom's house in Blue Bell to Drexel Hill, which is part of Upper Darby Township in Delaware County. I must say, the transition from a quiet out there suburban town to a more urban influenced suburb is quite a change. It's interesting to be able to walk down the street and not see the same 23042348790238492304230498 lexus's and hummer's and the same pretentious white people with dicks in their ***. overall, i enjoy it a lot-Drexel Hill isn't the stuck up upper class country town like Blue Bell, and it's not the ****hole that is Upper Darby and other surrouding areas in this county.

Who on here lives anywhere near here? I'm pretty sure Sixersfan4life lives in Yeadon, which is relatively close by, and PP/Coatesvillain obviously lives in Coatesville, which I believe is a good hour from here.

We should have a BBB.net Sixer's board party at my apartment and smoke mad blunts and listen to Ghostface.


----------



## BEEZ

The Effin One said:


> i recently relocated from my mom's house in Blue Bell to Drexel Hill, which is part of Upper Darby Township in Delaware County. I must say, the transition from a quiet out there suburban town to a more urban influenced suburb is quite a change. It's interesting to be able to walk down the street and not see the same 23042348790238492304230498 lexus's and hummer's and the same pretentious white people with dicks in their ***. overall, i enjoy it a lot-Drexel Hill isn't the stuck up upper class country town like Blue Bell, and it's not the ****hole that is Upper Darby and other surrouding areas in this county.
> 
> Who on here lives anywhere near here? I'm pretty sure Sixersfan4life lives in Yeadon, which is relatively close by, and PP/Coatesvillain obviously lives in Coatesville, which I believe is a good hour from here.
> 
> We should have a BBB.net Sixer's board party at my apartment and smoke mad blunts and listen to Ghostface.


 LOL, leaving the uppity confines of Blue Bell


----------



## SirCharles34

Hey, I might be moving out of San Francisco in the coming months, so I was wondering how do I change my screen name? I don't want to use 'alleninsf' anymore.

I've seen some people do it here.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Just contact BEEZ and tell him what you want to change it to.


----------



## SirCharles34

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## digital jello

This board is dead.

Everyone post some of your favorite Philly hangouts.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

I love to hang out at the Wachovia Center and get tickets to 76ers games but of course. It's a mere 45 minutes away, and I've been lucky enough to get to 4 76ers games. We are even at 2-2 in those games. The most critical having been a victory over to soon-to-be NBA champion Detroit Pistons. In the latteral stages of the first half, I joined the majority of the fans who chanted "Larry Sucks, Larry Sucks" If anyone been to that game, remember that? One fan said "Larry ****ing Sucks" and I laughed it off. Truly a hilarious youngun that I want to meet one day.


----------



## The Effin One

most of the time i'm in Philly you'll catch me around Mt Airy/Germantown/Chestnut Hill...even though I reside in Upper Darby now and the closest part is West, the north west section (yes, i'm aware no one calls it that) has always been home, being that it was the closest to jolly old Blue Bell. I enjoy Germantown and Chelten, the Water Tower (rec center area in chestnut hill, weed's practically legal there), and various other areas. I use to be around Lincoln and Mt Pleasant a lot, at the barbershop Hoops-Dime magazine ran an article on them about a year or two ago. Stopped going because they were racist and tried to charge me $25 for a cut once.

i spend most of my time around the county though...i rarely wander around Upper Darby, way too much white trash around this county in general...


----------



## BEEZ

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I love to hang out at the Wachovia Center and get tickets to 76ers games but of course. It's a mere 45 minutes away, and I've been lucky enough to get to 4 76ers games. We are even at 2-2 in those games. The most critical having been a victory over to soon-to-be NBA champion Detroit Pistons. In the latteral stages of the first half, I joined the majority of the fans who chanted "Larry Sucks, Larry Sucks" If anyone been to that game, remember that? One fan said "Larry ****ing Sucks" and I laughed it off. Truly a hilarious youngun that I want to meet one day.


 Do you even think before you post. You wrote this yesterday and in your post you put soon to be world champion Detroit Pistons and they are out of the playoffs. :no:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Do you remember, I said Regular-Season games. Oh and did you even think to recall that it was the Regular season of 2003-2004 HUH?


----------



## SirCharles34

FYI:

Dr. J. is featured on the the Wheaties cereal box. If we have them out here, I'm sure they are in Philly stores.


----------



## SirCharles34

Okay, I only post and reply to other peoples post, so I'm not aware of what a lot of stuff is on this site.. like what is meant by "latest reputation received?"


----------



## Coatesvillain

SirCharles34 said:


> Okay, I only post and reply to other peoples post, so I'm not aware of what a lot of stuff is on this site.. like what is meant by "latest reputation received?"


In the bottom left hand corner of every post, there's this white thing that allows you to give reputation for a post. It was designed for people to acknowledge a good post by someone. So the Last Reputation received is the last five (I think) reps you got from other posts, since you're a supporting member you can see the names of who gave them to you.


----------



## BEEZ

I am the proud father of a 6lb 5oz clone of my wife. He was born on the 29th. Hopefully in 19-22 years he can bring the Sixers back to glory


----------



## Sliccat

BEEZ said:


> I am the proud father of a 6lb 5oz clone of my wife. He was born on the 29th. Hopefully in 19-22 years he can bring the Sixers back to glory


You know, you'll teach him how to do everything he knows, and when he gets on that draft podium, the first thing he'll say will be "I just want to thank mom."

When I grow up, I want to be a deadbeat dad.


----------



## BEEZ

Sliccat said:


> You know, you'll teach him how to do everything he knows, and when he gets on that draft podium, the first thing he'll say will be "I just want to thank mom."
> 
> When I grow up, I want to be a deadbeat dad.


 lol


----------



## DieSlow69

BEEZ said:


> I am the proud father of a 6lb 5oz clone of my wife. He was born on the 29th. Hopefully in 19-22 years he can bring the Sixers back to glory



Congrats on the seed Beez.....I got 3 girls.....I was still trying for a boy.....But gave up!! :cheers: 

Lucky Man Congrats and Teach him well


----------



## BEEZ

DieSlow69 said:


> Congrats on the seed Beez.....I got 3 girls.....I was still trying for a boy.....But gave up!! :cheers:
> 
> Lucky Man Congrats and Teach him well


 THanks again my friend


----------



## Coatesvillain

Congrats BEEZ!

And by the look on your son's face, it looks like he doesn't like the prospects of this Sixer season either. :laugh:


----------



## The Effin One

congrats beez.

do you still live in the village of oxford? i had to meet up with my boy from GTown for some smoke there a couple weeks ago...old people definitely stared us down te entire times.


----------



## Sliccat

Coatesvillain said:


> Congrats BEEZ!
> 
> And by the look on your son's face, it looks like he doesn't like the prospects of this Sixer season either. :laugh:


Where'd the sense of humor come from?

Oh and congradulations and all that. Didn't mean to be impolite.


----------



## The Effin One

so...i wanted to ask this before, but didn't know how it would be perceived...but I think I'll ask anyway...

who here smokes weed?


----------



## mini_iverson213

not me...

I got a question, i have a xbox 360 and the new nba games are coming out which one shall i get?
NBA 2K7
NBA Live 07


----------



## BEEZ

Coatesvillain said:


> Congrats BEEZ!
> 
> And by the look on your son's face, it looks like he doesn't like the prospects of this Sixer season either. :laugh:


 LOL, that was funny


----------



## BEEZ

The Effin One said:


> congrats beez.
> 
> do you still live in the village of oxford? i had to meet up with my boy from GTown for some smoke there a couple weeks ago...old people definitely stared us down te entire times.


 the wife and I moved to Collegeville, its funny because the homes out here are nice but in Blue Bell, you have an heir of prestigiousness but the weirdiest thing is, I think its worst in Collegeville, and you are liable to find a few more blue collar workers as opposed to white collar which is a staple in Blue Bell


----------



## SirCharles34

Just an FYI: 

Tower Records is going out of business and are having a huge sale. I just bought the *Allen Iverson, the Answer* DVD. 40% off until everything is gone. 

I'm waiting for them to hit 50% off before I buy the *76ers Complete Hishory, NBA Dynasty series*.


----------



## Sliccat

SirCharles34 said:


> Just an FYI:
> 
> Tower Records is going out of business and are having a huge sale. I just bought the *Allen Iverson, the Answer* DVD. 40% off until everything is gone.
> 
> I'm waiting for them to hit 50% off before I buy the *76ers Complete Hishory, NBA Dynasty series*.


 Yep I work there. Sucks.


----------



## ballistixxx

mini_iverson213 said:


> not me...
> 
> I got a question, i have a xbox 360 and the new nba games are coming out which one shall i get?
> NBA 2K7
> NBA Live 07


get NBA 2k7, seriously, nba live sucks ***


----------



## SirCharles34

Has anyone else besides myself been experiencing timeouts on this site? I noticed it about a few days ago. 
It's really annoying to have to log in again after being idle for 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## SirCharles34

SirCharles34 said:


> Has anyone else besides myself been experiencing timeouts on this site? I noticed it about a few days ago.
> It's really annoying to have to log in again after being idle for 10 or 15 minutes.


Never mind. 
It looks like someone read my post and corrected the problem.:biggrin:


----------



## Tha Freak

Eagles beat the Panthers last night on MNF........


----------



## Kunlun

So what do you guys think of the new site design and layout?


----------



## RedsDrunk

Personally I liked it better before when you could see who was on and who was doing what etc. It gave it more of a chatroom like feel. I also felt it navigated much more easily before. The new layout isn't as immediately approachible as it had been previously. And the name change...well thats just blasphemy.

I guess the admins gotta do what they feel they have to do to allow the site to progress and prosper fiscally and I respect that. I don't like it in particular right now but I understand it.


----------



## Tha Freak

Eh, the change was alright. I never really posted much on here before, I always used to lurk the boards, but I have to say that the old layout was much more clean and simple. But the new one, you could tell the guys spent a lot of time working on this. It isn't bad or anything, it just seems too crowded to me. It will take sometime to get used to, that's all


----------



## Coatesvillain

I like how it looks, but as crazy as it sounds it feels "bigger" despite having the same amount of forums. It sorta discourages me from using the "new post" feature and rather refer to my "User CP".


----------



## Sliccat

I definately liked the feature where you could see who was online.


----------



## Tha Freak

Sliccat said:


> I definately liked the feature where you could see who was online.


I think they still have that feature?? It's on the bottom of the screen


----------



## Sliccat

That's only for that specific thread. Before, it was that forum, and all sub-forums.


----------



## SirCharles34

Overall, I like the new site, but I miss the drop-down windows they use to have at the top of the page where you can go directly to the NBA, NFL & MLB teams.


----------



## shookem

You guys gotta change your forum slogan.


----------



## Sliccat

Yeah, we really do.


----------

